# MSH: Paradigm Shift (Updated on 09/30/03)



## Hjorimir (Sep 22, 2003)

*[size=+1]Paradigm Shift: Vol. 1, Issue 1, Part 1[/size]*

*Southwest United States, Mojave Desert*

Zariel Greystoke raced down the highway on a sleek, black crotch-rocket motorcycle, his long dark leather coat snapping in the cool night air behind him.

_Five long months on the case and I finally get a lead. Maybe I’m biting off more than I can chew…but that has never stopped me before. All these reports of some military strike teams taking people out of their homes (yet conveniently there have been no leads on any of the missing person cases headed up by the FBI)._

Zariel turned off of the highway to a somewhat discreet service road apparently going nowhere.

_But, according to those delivery drivers some kind of facility was built out here. Maybe it is nothing._

Wheeling his head to the sky, Zariel caught glimpse of a man flying high overhead.

_Then again…_

Stashing his bike behind a group of rocks, Zariel sat down, cross-legged, in the sand. After taking a brief moment to focus his will he evoked the spell releasing his life essence from its sheath of flesh and blood to send it hurtling into the astral. His essence raced through the night sky to the flying man.

The man was powerfully built and wearing a tight-fitting indigo suit with a large, gray ‘V’ which rode from his shoulders down to his waistline. His mask was full-faced but allowed his hair to flow freely.

_Isn’t that Venture? What is he doing here?_

Venture dropped to a slow hover and looked down below him into the dark shadows of a rocky mountain at the desert edge.

_I can’t see anything from here, but obviously Venture can._ Zariel made a quick mental note.

Venture descended towards an area of the mountainside and appeared to be studying the terrain. After a few minutes of visual investigation lead nowhere, he made the decision to land and search a bit closer. He released himself from flight only to fall straight though the rock. *“Aaaaa!”* Landing with a resounding THUD some forty feet below.

_A hologram_, Venture determined.

Quickly he sprang to his feet and made his way behind the cover provided by a row of black hummers parked nearby. There he scanned the area spotting four high-security hangers, a series of three helipads with some kind of military helicopters, off-road vehicles, and a communications tower; all of it being disturbing familiar to him.

Venture clenched his fists, his corded muscles surging. _Please, let her be here._

Zariel had seen enough. He raced back to his flesh-body and rejoined his soul. Standing up he started to focus his *Psyche* on the facility ahead.

Three soldiers emerged from the central security hanger. Garbed in dark fatigues, Kevlar vests, comp-linked helmets and state-of-the-art machine guns and started to search the compound.

_Oh @#$&!_ Venture quietly floated deeper behind the vehicles narrowly avoiding detection. After a brief survey, the three men reentered the building.

Looking around further Venture discovered an airway shaft sealed off by a heavy metal grate. He smirked as he considered it and then proceeded to roll it back like a tortilla.

*RRAAAAANK!*

He quickly floated down into the shaft, guided by the soft glow of service lights, and started his search.

Zariel, with the image of the facility’s front lot clearly in his head, wrapped his coat tightly around himself and stepped ever so delicately into the Nightlands.

Ignoring the confronting darkness and emotions that haunted the realm, he slid over distance almost instantly and reemerged into the Material. It didn’t take him long to locate the now open airway. With a sigh, he let himself drop to the bottom, coming to a crouch as he landed. A lesser man’s knee would have shattered with such an impact. 

A brief wave of motion, far ahead, caught Zariel’s attention. Sneaking his way forward he came upon Venture who had stopped down a side airway and was looking into the bluish-sheen of a force field barring his advance.

“How are you planning to get past that?” Zariel said, announcing his presence in a high-British accent.

Quickly Venture whirled upon Zariel, “Who are you? Never mind, there is no time for that and you’re obviously not a guard.”

“Quite right, sir. As a matter of fact I am here looking for victims of the recent kidnapping epidemic that seems to have found its way through California.” Zariel proclaimed.

Venture eased, “Well looks like we’re working together for now.”

“Very well, take my hand.” Zariel extended his open hand to Venture.

Hesitantly, Venture took Zariel’s hand.

Quickly, Zariel’s long black coat reached out and enveloped him in cold darkness. Venture felt himself stretch to impossible distance and his Psyche reeled with shadowy figments that clawed at his soul. Then, as quickly as it started, it was over. He briefly shook his head, as everything he saw seemed to bob up and down. He prepared to strike the Englishman. But then he noticed he was now beyond the force field in the same airway.

“How?”

Zariel smiled. “We had better hurry.”

The pair made their way further into the complex airway system. Vents looked down upon various rooms that were unoccupied. But one room caught Zariel’s attention.

“I see dead people. Lots of dead people.” Zariel sighed.

Venture floated back to him and looked down, “A collection of experiments gone wrong.”

“Experiments! What the hell are you talking about?!?” 

“Failed experiments involving gene-splicing in an effort to introduce an x-gene in order to induce mutation.” Venture explained.

“How do you know about these things?” Zariel demanded.

“There is no time for that now. Let’s continue our search for the living, please.” With that Venture continued his search.

After a few minutes of searching Venture and Zariel found themselves looking down on a particularly large sub-basement. Through the bars Zariel spied a large tube filled with some kind of blue jelly. Hazily inside he could make out the form of a man.

“What is this place?” he inquired.

“A Splicing Nexus. There will be multiple subjects below. It is a kind of laboratory for Operation: Genesis.”

“Operation: Genesis?” Zariel pried.

“Later, we need to help these people now.”

Venture slid his fingers through the bars and gave a short, quick jerk.

*POP!*

Tossing the bars aside, Venture and Zariel dropped down into the room. There were four subject-tubes in all. The first they had spotted was labeled “BRAWL.”

“Brawl is a DNA sequence they are toying with.” Venture explained.

Zariel nodded grimly. A woman had been labeled “SHEATH,” another man “BINARY,” and the last tube, totally enclosed, read as “BLAZE.”

“They know we’re here!” Venture exclaimed, standing in front of a computer terminal.

*WHOMP! WHOMP!*

Two heavy blows and Venture shattered the tube that held the BRAWL subject.  He pulled a long breathing tube out of the man’s throat and deposited him on the ground to sit for the moment. Brawl's eyes dizzily opened, “Are we on set? Where the hell is my agent?”

The subjects of SHEATH and BINARY remained unconscious as they were pulled from their respective tubes by Venture. Zariel, finding a carelessly written password under a keyboard, unlocked the last subject-tube labeled as BLAZE. An explosion of light burst from the tube momentarily blinding everybody. Then, as quickly as it emerged, it dimmed as a man fell out of the tube to the ground.

Then the doors to the room exploded sending shockwaves throughout. 

*BOOOOOOM!*

“GO! GO! GO! GO!” men were shouting. Laser sights cut through the smoke and fire seeking their targets.

Zariel picked up Sheath and made his way over to Binary shielding the both of them from the commandos as Brawl rolled for cover behind a large mainframe in the center of the room.

Automatic gunfire riddled Zariel’s back as he lay Sheath down. “Arrrrrrgh!” _Damn that hurts!_

Venture’s flight was too fast for the commandos to track and he was on them in a flash. Gunfire ripped back and forth in tight quarters but no bullet found its mark.

With his hands clung to the side of his head, Brawl yelled, “Where the hell is my agent!” _Get a hold of yourself, David! Is this really a movie set? Where am I? What is going on? Man, am I ripped! Neat, chicks dig ripped guys! Why are people shooting at me?!?_

Spreading the tails of his coat upon Sheath and Binary, Zariel slipped into the Nightlands once more; the three of them faded into shadow.

*WHOMP!* Venture sent one of the attackers flying across the room where he proceeded to slam violently against a wall and then, after a moment’s pause, fall unconscious to the floor.

Machinegun fire tore through the room, the mainframe Brawl hid behind flared and sparked under the assault. _Okay, now I’m getting mad!_

Brawl stood up and hurled a nearby computer chair at the gunmen missing completely. Upon impact with the wall, however, the chair exploded in to small chucks of metal and plastic. _Wow!_

*BRRRRRRRAT!* The soldiers continued their fire. _Aaak, they’re still shooting!_ Brawl fell back into cover.

Bullets ripped into Venture that he promptly ignored.

*CRUNCH!* A double-handed hammer strike broke both shoulders of another soldier sending him to the ground in a heap.

Then Blaze came awake. With a flare of light he lifted himself from the ground. _Freedom! _

*WHOOSH!* His body surrounded in a nimbus of light, Blaze flew from the room up the airway.

Zariel laid Sheath and Binary next to his bike. Now to get the others out of there! Whirling his coat about himself he slid back into the shadows.

“We are not hurting this guy! Switch to AP!” shouted one of the commandos.

_AP? Armor-Piercing! Forget that!_ “Time to go!” Venture swooped to Brawl and carried him up the airway as the men exchanged clips.

Venture dropped Brawl and proceeded to thunder upon the force field. _No need for subtlety anymore!_

*THOOOOM! THOOOOM!* The assault was more than the circuitry could endure and with a shower of energy the force field crumbled before Venture.

Then Zariel slid back into the room. For a moment he considered the situation. _I am alone!_

A terrible crossfire ensued as they all opened fire on him.

*BRATATATATATAT!*

“AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARG!” Zariel fell to his knees under the barrage. _BLOODY HELL!_ Slowly, he stood back up.

“Ummmm, Sir? He is still moving!” one of the commandos squeaked pitifully.

“Gas him!” came the response.

_Gas? I don’t think so!_ With a flurry he spun into the darkness of his coat and was gone to appear up in the airway near the others. “I think it is time to go.”

Venture nodded in agreement, grabbed up Brawl and Zariel and flew out of there with Blaze on his tail. Zariel directed them back to his bike where Binary and Sheath lay unconscious. 

“I can’t carry them on my bike,” Zariel explained.

Blaze turned to venture, “Can you carry the bike?”

Venture nodded in affirmation.

“Great, I will get the others.” Blaze floated up and his body flared with light which enveloped Zariel and Brawl as well as the unconscious forms of Binary and Sheath who all started to fly along with him.

“Amazing!” Venture declared.

Like a shot through the night, the group of them fled the scene.


----------



## iwatt (Sep 22, 2003)

Good stuff. Let's see some more please.


----------



## ForceUser (Sep 23, 2003)

Wow. That guy Zariel is amazingly cool. More of him please!


----------



## Hjorimir (Sep 23, 2003)

*[size=+1]Paradigm Shift: Vol. 1, Issue 1, Part 2[/size]*

*Southwest United States, Alpine (Midnight)*

Zariel and Brawl steadied the unconscious upon the wave of light as they raced through the night. Eventually, the man they could only refer to as “Blaze” brought them to a remote field and landed.

“Can anybody tell me what is going on?” Blaze inquired as the light slowly peeled away to allow them the comfort of darkness.

Zariel turned to Venture expectantly, “I get the feeling that Venture here can explain some things.”

With a heavy sigh, Venture struggled to explain, “That facility is part of Operation: Genesis, a government funded program intended to breed metahumans for a purpose that is not known to me. The short of it is that the organization tampers with existing human DNA in order to activate latent x-genes or attempt x-gene fusion to produce an expected ability within a given subject.”

“Originally they worked with transient people that could be taken without causing too much interest in the public eye. That all changed and they are now looking at different…let’s call them demographics…as they press forward in what I personally consider dangerous experimentation that is utterly inhumane.” Venture concluded.

“How do you know all of this?” Zariel inquired.

“I’m not ready to tell you that.” Venture said in a manner that suggested the topic was closed.

“What is today’s date? I have an audition coming up!” Brawl exclaimed.

_You have to be kidding me._ Zariel flipped through some pictures. _There he is._ Flipping it over: _David Maxwell, Hollywood CA, Waiter at Black Angus, reported missing November 17th, 2003._

“June 7th, 2004. I think it is safe to say you missed your audition.” Zariel noted. “Now, let’s get back to the matter at hand.”

“Well I need to call my agent as soon as possible.”

“You can be assured that Genesis is aware of who exactly has escaped their lab and are certainly tapping phones to known relatives and associates.” Venture cautioned. “I think it would be prudent to find someplace to hole up for a bit to give us some time to think.”

“I have a condo, nothing much really, that we can use for the time being.” Zariel offered. “We may want to get these two to a hospital though.”

Venture bent down and took vitals making a cursory examination. “I’d advise against that. Let’s take them to your place and I will see what I can do.”

“Very well.” Zariel stepped away and made a phone call.



*Albuquerque, New Mexico (After Midnight)

RIIIIIIIIING!

RIIIIIIIIING!

RIIIIIIIIING!*

“Hello?”

“Colonel Burke?”

“Speaking.”

“You have an Alpha-Priority message from Central HQ. Please code in.”

“Understood.” 

*Click.*

_What is it this time? They probably blew up one of the subjects or stubbed their little toe._ Col. Fredrick Burke moved to his office and turned on a computer. Going for coffee as it boot up, he continued his thoughts. _I bet it has to do with the new subject base we’ve been using. I knew it was too risky. Idiots!_

Burke settled down in a large leather chair, logged in, and began reading the report. Slowly he leaned forward, his coffee going unnoticed in his hands, his eyes widening as he took in the information. _What the…_ He set his mug down on the edge of the table (where it promptly slid over and crashed to the floor) and reached for the phone.

“Delta Nexus, this is Sgt. Jimenez.”

“Put that jackass on the phone!” Burke demanded.

“Colonel Burke?”

“SERGEANT!” 

Sgt. Jimenez reeled from the phone, “Right away, sir!”



*Back in Alpine*

“A car is coming. Looks like a Continental.” Venture observed.

Zariel turned “Ah, here is my driver now.” 

“Your driver?” Brawl asked. “Do you work in Hollywood?”

Ignoring that, Zariel led them over to the car where a middle-aged gentleman emerged from the diver’s door.

“Good evening, Edgar.” Zariel smiled. _Loyal to the last._

“Good evening, sir. Sorry it took as long as it did. I did manage to bring some loose clothes as you requested though.” Edgar explained as he opened the back door.

“Thank you, Edgar.” Zariel turned to the others. “Coming?”

Edgar politely held the door for the others but eyed the unconscious forms suspiciously. “To the Hospital, sir?”

“No Edgar, we will all be heading to the condo.”

“Very well, sir.” Edgar replied crestfallen. _They’re going to make such a mess of the car! Oh, how I miss England._

Blaze stopped, “I have some things I need to attend to. Can we meet somewhere tomorrow?”

Zariel considered, “How about Mount Helix at the cross…say at noon?”

“That will be fine.” With that Blaze flared and flew off into the night.

_Damn he’s fast._ Venture noticed. _Looks like these may be good people. Would put them all back if it meant I could have found Laura instead, though._ Venture shook his head and sighed. _That’s not right of me._



*Coronado Bay in San Diego*

Zariel laid Sheath in his bed. _God, what a beauty she is. Hope she doesn’t burn my place down or anything when…if…she wakes up. What have I gotten myself into here?_

In the living room, Venture was performing a closer examination on Binary.

“His name is Eric Tyler, a programmer working for Starion Technologies, here in San Diego, until he was abducted around five months ago.” Zariel offered.

_Is there no end to their arrogance? This man has a life! Maybe a wife and children!_ Venture’s body tensed for a moment as he contended with his anger. Finally, he relaxed. “Thank you for your help, Zariel. Not sure I would have been successful without you.”

“Your welcome, Venture. Though I must admit I’m not so sure what we can do at this point.” Zariel replied.

Brawl stood up “Well I tell you what I’m going to do! Soon as I get me a super-hero costume I’m going back there and *SQUISHING* their little heads!” Brawl mimed a squishing movement.

_Costume? Oh how this one seeks the limelight._ “Very noble of you…that whole ‘squishing of heads’ thing will play out marvelously well, I’m sure of it.” Zariel chided. 

“Well, okay, maybe not squish. But they sure need to be brought to justice. And after that, I’m sure to get some big parts on screen with my new physique!” Brawl flexed. _Look at the pecks!_

“I may be able to help you get an outfit, Brawl.” Venture offered.

“Rook, I am going to be called Rook. I like black and silver, by the way.” Rook smiled.

_Like flies to…_“Don’t you think a costume is just a tad…well, silly?” Zariel asked. “Sorry, Venture, no offense intended.”

“No problem. But I would say to you that a mask allows me some amount of protection.” Venture countered.

“You mean it’s like armor?” Rook asked.

Ignoring that, Venture continued, “Genesis has put my name on some rather distasteful lists and the mask allows me a certain freedom to act. In time I hope that my actions will speak louder than any false accusations and I can get a normal life back again.”

“Yeah, I knew he meant that.” Rook explained. _I think I need some sleep. Maybe that hot chick is awake._ “Guys, I’m pretty tired.”

“I think we all are. I’ve given over my room to Kassandra…” Zariel started to explain.

“Kassandra? How do you know our *secret identities*?” Rook interrupted.

_Secret identities? You have *got* to be kidding me! Like Genesis doesn’t know who every one of these people are. I just hope Genesis doesn’t find out *where* they are._ “I’ve been collecting files as I investigated the abductions. So, naturally I have pictures, names, addresses, and other information to help establish if there is a pattern.” Zariel answered.

“Oh, I see” Rook smiled sheepishly. “So is there? A pattern, I mean.”

“If there is, it has eluded me thus far. Anyway, as I was saying, the two of you can share the guest bedroom and I will bunk with Edgar for the evening. We will leave Eric on the sofa. With that I bid you goodnight, gentlemen.”


----------



## Hjorimir (Sep 23, 2003)

Bear with me, please. I've never had a hand in creative writing and I am definitely trying to find a style here (as well as some grammar). Thanks for the help, ForceUser.


----------



## iwatt (Sep 24, 2003)

We´ll be nice, I promise 

I like the "epic" modern feel you have going. Specially when the grunts go: "Let´s switch to AP."


----------



## Hjorimir (Sep 24, 2003)

You should have seen the look on my player's faces when I said that.


----------



## Hjorimir (Sep 24, 2003)

*[size=+1]Paradigm Shift: Vol. 1, Issue 1, Part 3[/size]*

*Mount Helix, San Diego (Noon)*

Zariel shifted in his dark Armani sports jacket as it clung to him and glanced at his watch. _Only jacket I know of that makes you feel cold._ A short way off Rook was busily explaining his costume idea to Venture who had the good manners to pay attention giving the occasional nod of understanding. To his left, Zariel caught a glimpse of light and turned to see Blaze standing near him dressed in a designer suit complete with thousand dollar Italian shoes.

“Good afternoon, Blaze.” Zariel greeted him.

Blaze waved to Venture and Rook who were now approaching.

“Hello there, Zariel. However, if we’re using those names, you can call me Nova. Apparently ‘BLAZE’ is a term Genesis created for me.”

_Nova! Man that’s a good name. Wish I would have thought of it first._ “I’m called Rook now. What do you think?” Rook smiled hesitantly.

“I like it...Rook.” Nova replied and returned his smile.

“Very well.” Zariel nodded.

“But given the circumstances; hi, I'm Jason Warner, nice to meet you.” Nova extended his hand.

_Ah, somebody with some sense around here._ “Nice to meet you, Jason” replied Zariel shaking his hand. “You get everything taken care of?”

“Yes, I just needed to check in on some accounts, move some money around, that kind of thing.” Nova replied.

“Oh yes, I understand completely. How about we head to my condo and we can discuss the matters at hand.” Zariel offered.



*Coronado Bay, San Diego (Afternoon)*

Sheath slowly opened her eyes. _I feel like I’ve been drugged. Where am I?_ She looked around the comfortable bedroom and finally stopped to consider an African hunting mask that hung on the wall opposite the foot of the bed. _Well I’m not at school, that’s for sure._

She brushed her long, blonde hair out of her face and cleared her violet-blue eyes from sleep. _What the heck is this gunk all over me? Ewww! I’m all sticky! This had better not be..._

Just then, the bedroom door opened. Standing there, like he owned the place, was a rakishly handsome man with short spiked blonde hair wearing expensive clothes with a European cut. “Good, you’re awake. Go ahead and take a shower if you’d like. My name is Zariel and this is my condo, my bedroom to be more precise.”

Zariel crossed to the closet and took a look. “Perhaps this will do for now.” Turning around holding a rather expensive evening dress. “Sorry, don’t have anything more casual for women.”

Before Sheath could conjure a response he let himself out, closing the door behind him.

Gratefully, she peeled the sticky underwear from her body and slid into the hot shower. _I feel like I haven’t taken a shower in months! My hair is nothing but a series of knots!_

She froze as it all came back to her in a rush. _What happened to me? Who were those men who took me from my bed? I don’t think they were cops, but they sure acted like they were. What the hell did they shoot me with?_

Long moments passed as her mind raced trying to piece together recent events. Then she noticed she was no longer getting wet. A violet glow had encapsulated her in a protective shell...or *sheath*? _Ummmmmm, don’t panic, Kassie. Somehow this can all be explained._ 

Sheath opened her mind to the glow and felt her connection to it. It was as innate as breathing to her. _What the hell?!? What did they *do* to me?_ She shook her head and the field disappeared.



*Delta Nexus*

Colonel Burke fumed as the reports were given. “It has been over twelve hours and we don’t have a single damn idea where any of the subjects are or where Venture is! Is that what I’m hearing from you, Captain?”

“Tracking seems to be offline, sir.” Captain Gallow replied coolly. “I assure you that as soon as we re-establish SATCOM and bring GPS online my team will be ready to move.”

“Must I remind you that in less than twelve hours KnightWatch will have a presence here, Captain? We need to have this swept up ASAP. Do I make myself clear?”

“Absolutely, sir. We have four Juggernaut-Class ‘X-Os on stand-by. We cannot possibly fail.”

“See that you don’t, Captain. You’re dismissed and send in the idiot of a man they call a scientist in on your way out!”



*Meanwhile, Back in Coronado*

Out in the living room Nova, Venture, and Zariel had been discussing matters while Rook was watching Access Hollywood. 

Sheath entered the room. “Hello?”

There was nothing but silence, as the four of them looked her direction.

“Close your mouth, Rook” Venture whispered.

Rook complied.

“Hello, Kassandra, my name is Zariel Greystoke and you are in my home.” Zariel went on to introduce the others each giving a nod or wave in return. “I’m sure you have a lot of questions. Unfortunately, we have only a few answers. Perhaps it would be easier if you told us what you remember.”

Sheath stepped forward cautiously to speak with the group. “Only that men had burst into my room and shot me with some kind of dart.”

Zariel explained what he knew of the situation to her, answering what questions he could. Sheath went numb as the situation sunk in on her and fell into a seat on the couch. _Why me?_ “*WHY?!?*” She buried her face in her hands and started to cry.

Rook moved next to her and put a comforting arm about her. “We don’t know. But we are going to find out...and somehow we’re going to make it right!”

Nova turned back to Zariel and continued, “I suggest we go back and see if we can get some information out of their computers.” 

“I don’t have much knowledge in hacking computer systems, Nova. I’m not sure how realistic it is for us to do that.” Zariel considered the situation. “Perhaps we can get our hands on backups or hard files though. At this point anything would be helpful. It would be awfully nice if you could offer up some insight here, Venture.”

“I suppose that is fair,” Venture replied. “I was working under a government grant at Baylor University’s Department of Molecular and Human Genetics examining DNA samples researching x-gene detection methodology. You see there are approximately thirty-thousand genes in human DNA and about three billion chemical base pair sequences that make up human DNA..."

"Um, Venture, speak stupid if you can." Rook pleaded.

"Oh, of course. I'm sorry about that...old habits," Venture explained. "Anyway, my work was promising as I made headway into the program that had earlier stalled under prior management. You see, I was under the impression that the government was seeking a screening method to identify children with latent x-genes in an effort to assure proper medical treatment and social counseling to help them cope with their....differences. Anyway, I was promoted for my efforts and soon came to understand the truth of the matter. Operation: Genesis is funded by a ‘sub-division’ of the N.S.A. (National Security Agency for those of you who don’t know)."

“I knew that one.” Rook interrupted.

Venture continued, “When I learned that they had been testing x-gene fusion on living subjects I threatened to go public at once. That was my biggest mistake.”

“How can you call that a mistake? Would you rather they continued such research?” Nova inquired.

“You have no idea what it cost me.” Venture replied. “Well that is all in the past. Now, I’m going to do whatever I can to bring an end to it.”

Zariel sensed he was holding something back...something painful.

“Guys, shhhh, get a load of this!” Rook exclaimed turning up the television.

<<_...live coverage of the scene. For our viewers just now joining us, today at approximately 2:23 PM, NSA agents uncovered a metahuman terrorist cell in the Mojave Desert. There are unconfirmed reports that human experimentation had been taking place at the facility. To what end, we are unaware. As you can see, the entire area has been quarantined for public safety._>>

<<_Michael, can you tell us what sort of  materials are present that would make the quarantine required?_>>

<<_That is a good question, Lisa. The NSA has not released any information regarding the specifics of any materials or that any materials even exist. The only thing we know regarding the quarantine is what we’ve shared...it is for the public safety. Back to you, Lisa._>>

“*WHAT A LOAD OF &%@$!*” Rook yelled standing up.

“Shhhhhhhhhhhh!” Nova admonished. “I’m trying to listen.”

<<_Well there you have it. We are expecting to hear from Governor Schwarzenegger’s office soon regarding...I’m sorry we’re going back to Michael Sanchez now. Go ahead, Michael._>>

<<_We just got a shot of none other than *KnightWatch’s* own *Valence* arriving on scene from out of the sky. Unfortunately we cannot get near enough to question him and his mission here. As we learn more we will be sure to share it with our viewers. Back to you again, Lisa._>>

The television showed recording of the crystalline Valence descending behind quarantine lines, a slowly fading blue streak of energy marking his path.

“Well, there’s the spin.” Nova sighed.



*Delta Nexus*

Agent Steve Lehman made his way though the crowd to the advancing hero, “Hello there, Mr. Valence...”

“It is just Valence” The entity corrected him with an eerie vibrating voice.

“Yes, uhhh, of course.” Agent Lehman continued. “We were not expecting KnightWatch here so quickly.”

“I am aware.” Valence replied simply.

“Well, you see, we’re not quite ready for our formal presentation to your team.” The agent explained.

“Formality is of no concern. I will examine the scene.” Valence continued walking forward.

“You might want to wait here, sir. We found some deceased and it could be...errr...hard for you.” 

“Bodies are comprised of particles either living or dead, Agent Steve Lehman.” Valence said as if that explained everything and continued on into the facility.

Agent Lehman stopped as Valence walked off. _How did he know my name?_


----------



## Hjorimir (Sep 25, 2003)

*[size=+1]Paradigm Shift: Vol. 1, Issue 1, Part 4[/size]*

*Coronado Bay, San Diego*

Zariel considered Sheath, Rook, and the unconscious form of Binary. _Well, I can’t have Kassandra running around all day in an evening dress; David is tearing my clothes apart; and Eric is a bit conspicuous in his hospital gown._

“Edgar,” Zariel called.

“Yes, sir?” Edgar replied as he quickly entered the room.

“We’re going to need some clothes for David, Eric, and Kassandra,” Zariel said. “Would you please be so kind as to take some measurements and go buy them a few sets?”

_Just as soon as I clean the *goo* and *blood* out of the continental!_ “Of course, sir. It is what I live for,” Edgar replied with a curt nod. _Lord, I miss England._

Zariel’s cell rang. He took it out, flipped it over, and looked at the caller ID. _It’s Shelly and she’s going to want to know what happened out in the desert last night._

“Hello, Shelly,” Zariel answered. “Yes, I know. I don’t have much but I’m happy to share with you what I can. Want to meet for an espresso? That will be fine, see you then.”

“Who was that?” Nova inquired.

“An investigative reporter that helps me out from time to time. I return her favors with some exclusive material when I get it.” Zariel explained. “Not that I’m going to tell her about this. It would just be too dangerous. However, she may be able to get some information out of her contacts for us if I give her a trail to follow.”

“Speaking of which, I’m going to do a little investigating myself and then probably grab a bite to eat. I need to know what exactly happened after Genesis captured me. I will see you later on tonight.” Nova replied and left by way of the balcony.

_I’m going to have to talk to him about that._ Zariel mused.

A surprisingly large growl came from Rook’s direction. “I’m pretty darn hungry myself, Zariel. I don’t suppose you have anything to eat around here.”

“I’m hungry too.” Sheath offered up.

“I can understand that. It’s been months since either of you have had real food,” Zariel paused then picked up the phone and hit a speed-dial. “Robert? This is Zariel. I need my table tonight. Four. Seven-thirty. Thank you, Robert.”

“We’ll be eating at Humphrey’s tonight. Thomas and Kassandra, I will call you a cab so you can go ahead and get some appetizers or something. David, you’ll have to wait for Edgar to return unless you want to go wearing an evening dress.”

Rook laughed.

“As I suspected. No matter, I have a quick appointment with Ms. Ryder for espresso. I’m sure by the time I have returned Edgar will have you dressed and we can meet the others. I think there are some apples in the kitchen to hold you over,” Zariel said.



*Delta Nexus*

Captain Gallow stood within the control room waiting on the technicians as they finished their work. _I hope the Juggernauts hold up, they are as of yet untested in the field._

“We’re up and up!” called a technician sitting at the control console.

“About damn time. Run a diagnostic and then hook us into INFOSEC.” Gallow ordered.

“Right away, sir,” the technician replied as he worked.

_Our information network represents the best the IAD* has to offer. Hopefully it will turn something up._ Gallow prayed.

“A few reports filtering in from San Diego about flying men, Captain. Probably Nightstar, he’s down there regularly,” the technician offered.

“Well, it is all we have to go on. We’re going to dispatch to San Diego. Continue scanning and keep me informed.” Gallow replied.



*Later on at Humphrey’s*

“I can’t believe how hungry I am,” Sheath stated as she finished a second potato skin. “I still don’t feel like I’ve eaten a thing!”

“It has to do with your accelerated metabolism. Expect to eat much more than you’re used to, Kassie,” Venture explained. “Our bodies store great amounts of ambient energy.”

“I better not get fat!” Sheath complained.

Venture chuckled, “Unlikely. If anything, I’d expect you to harden up over time. I don’t work out at all. I can also pick up a car.”

“I’m worried, Thomas. I need to get a hold of my parents and let them know I’m alive.”

“If you call your home it can be traced back to Zariel’s condo. It wouldn’t be very kind to do that to somebody who risked his life to save yours.” Venture countered.

Sheath lowered her head. “I know. I just need something to go my way. Excuse me, I need to freshen up.”

_She’s really scared right now. We'll have to figure out a way to help her see this through. I wonder what exactly it is she is capable of...or if she is even aware._ Venture considered.

Fifteen minutes passed. _Okay, something is wrong. Can’t take that long to ‘freshen-up’ as she says!_ Venture stood up and made his way to the restrooms. “Excuse me, have you seen a cute blonde about this tall in there?” he asked of a woman emerging from the lady’s room.

“No, but I’m blonde,” the woman purred in response.

“Uh, so you are. Excuse me.” Venture ran outside to give a look. His eyes scanned the distant horizon magnified as if they were telescopes. _Damn, no sight of her! Will have to go aerial and search from above._

Ventured ducked around back. Once he was convinced he was out of sight, he shed his clothes to his costume underneath and pulled on his mask.



*Down the Street*

Sheath had found her way to a payphone. “Operator, I’d like to make a collect call...”

She was connected to her parent’s home in Orange County, “Would you like to accept a collect call from: Kassandra Mandel?”

“*YES!* Kassie, honey? Is that you?” her father, Kevin asked.

“Yes, dad, it’s me. I’m alright now.” Sheath replied, tears welling in her eyes.

“Where are you? We will pick you up at once!”

“I...I can’t say really. It’s complicated.” Sheath stammered through the tears.

“Where the hell are you? Your mother and I are worried to death! Please, Kassie, let me know where you are!” her father pleaded.

“I’m in San Diego...but I can’t tell you where just yet. I will call you back soon. I love you dad...mom too!” Sheath hung up the phone sobbing.



*Nearby*

Three black, Ravenwing Attack Choppers hovered quietly offshore of San Diego’s harbor. Their stealth systems making them virtually undetectable to radar where they register as nothing more than slight noise that would probably be confused with birds.

“Raven-1, this is DN Comm. We have a hit at the following coordinates.”

“Roger, receiving coordinates now.” Captain Gallow responded. _Finally, and in the nick of time too. Looks like a phone call was placed by the Sheath subject to her parents in Orange County. She should be an easy target for the four Juggernauts ‘X-Os._ He turned around and gave signal that they should be prepared for assault.

The three choppers slid into the city in pursuit of their quarry.



*San Diego (Downtown)*

Venture was high above searching for Sheath amongst the throng of people that frequented the San Diego Gaslamp District. _Even with my telescopic sight it is going to be damn hard to find her out here._

Venture’s gaze turned west as he spotted three familiar black helicopters moving into the city. _Oh no, this can’t be good! Somehow I get the feeling they know where they are going. Following them might lead me to Sheath._

Venture hid and waited for them to pass. He then started to tail the choppers as they silently wove between the towers. _Man, these guys were fast! Something must have happened to alert them to our whereabouts._

Venture rounded the corner along B Street and came face to face with one of the choppers. Inside, Captain Gallow smiled at him from the cockpit. _Try this on for size, Venture!_

An air-to-air missile streaked to Venture before he could react.

*[size=+4] BOOOOOOM![/size]*



*Information Assurance Directorate: An organization under the umbrella of the NSA responsible for defense networks within the United States.


----------



## Hjorimir (Sep 25, 2003)

*[size=+1]Paradigm Shift: Vol. 1, Issue 1, Part 5[/size]*

*Coronado Bay, San Diego*

Rook and Zariel were on the balcony having a beer when it hit.

Off in the distance: *[size=-2]BOOOOOOM![/size]*

They observed the huge ball of fire that flared up over the city from his balcony. Even from this distance the bright explosion painted the horizon a warm, orange color. _This is madness!_ Zariel sighed. “Rook, we need to go.”

Unnoticed on the couch, Binary’s eyes fluttered open as he stirred. _Energy! It is all around me! Who are those people and what the hell am I doing here?_ He closed his eyes and remained motionless as he considered his next move.

“Edgar is out with the car, I thought,” Rook replied. “It will take forever to run there!”

Zariel’s sports jacket shimmed in darkness and morphed into a dark, long coat. “Not like that. Prepare yourself.” Zariel wrapped the tail of his coat about Rook’s shoulders and slipped the two of them into the wailing dark of the Nightlands.

Rook’s mind reeled from the onslaught of emotion and images as his Psyche stretched to the point of transparency with Zariel guiding them to their destination. Spectres cloyed at his soul as he flew past. _Focus...must focus._



*Fifth Avenue (Mr. A’s Restaurant), San Diego*

Off in the distance: *[size=+2]BOOOOOOM![/size]*

Nova eyed the explosion from his rooftop table. _Why do I get the sinking sensation this involves us somehow?_ He dropped a hundred dollar bill on the table, noticed that everybody in the area was screaming and pointing at the cloud of smoke that marked the explosion, and discreetly hopped over the railing and started to fall.

Forty feet down, as he plummeted inevitably towards the concrete, Nova’s body burst into light and took flight towards the heart of the city.



*San Diego (Downtown)*

Off in the distance: *[size=+3]BOOOOOOM![/size]*

Sheath came to a halt as she was running down the street. Overhead she could faintly make out a silhouette within the ball of fire. _Venture! What have I done?_

In the streets there were multiple car crashes in the aftershock of the explosion. Glass was everywhere and people were fleeing from the scene in a panic to save their own lives. Through it came Sheath, running through the crowd in the opposite direction. Instinctively her mind surged and she was engulfed in a field of energy. _I hope you know what you’re doing, Kassie!_



*San Diego (Overhead, Downtown)*

*[size=+4] BOOOOOOM![/size]*

Venture’s body shuddered under the force of the explosion as ribs cracked and his breath exploded from him. “Ahgrrrrrrr!” _Are they insane?_ His body convulsed as he struggled to catch his breath and shout, “Not here, you idiots!”

Raven-1 fired again.

*[size=+4] BOOOOOOM![/size]*

The second explosion ripped through the air sending Venture back a city block, flipping though the air as he went. More glass shattered under the shockwave sending shrapnel to the streets a hundred feet below. _This is out of control!_

“Raven-1, What the hell is going on out there? We’re getting flash on our radar!”

Captain Gallow flipped the radio to OFF.

On a rooftop across the street Zariel and Rook emerged from the shadows. Rook’s body shook with a spasm, as he struggled with teleportation-induced vertigo. _I feel like I was turned inside out and back again._ Shaking his head clear of the effects, Rook focused his will inwards upon his body. He grew ten inches as his body's strength coupled with his mind's psyche surging power through his entire being.

Venture regained his composure and turned towards Raven-1, anger glaring in his eyes. 

Captain Gallow swallowed hard and flipped the green cabin light giving a deployment order. The four Juggernauts leapt out of the cabin, two to each side plummeting towards the ground quickly only to have their decent slowed the last twenty feet by powerful boosters in their boots allowing them to land on their feet with a series of resounding thuds. At ten feet in height, they towered over the scene on the streets as advanced onboard tracking systems started with combat analysis and target acquisition.

“Delta Nexus, I am starting my engagement versus the Sheath subject.”

Zariel stepped to the edge and surveyed the street below though the smoke and flame. _It’s like a war down there._ Spying a confused woman near the base of the building, below Raven-1, Zariel slid once again into the calling shadows.

_Can’t allow these missiles to pepper me all night._ Venture swooped up next to Raven-1 and grabbed a hold of the side mounted rocket launcher bringing the chopper to a sudden, shuddering halt. “Do you have any idea the collateral damage you could cause here?!” He shouted through the open cabin doors.

Then Nova burst into the scene ahead surveying the situation two hundred yards out from where Venture had been ambushed. _Anarchy!_

Captain Gallow and Venture exchanged looks. _He’s going to fire again._ “No!” Venture shouted as he braced his legs against the side of Raven-1 and wrenched at the launcher.

Raven-1 fired another missile, this time at Nova. Sparks crackled from the damaged launcher as Venture continued applying heavy torque to the mount. This, in turn, caused the missile to spin wildly out of the launch tube and corkscrew right by Nova in a ballistic arc before slamming into an office building further down the street.

*[size=+4] BOOOOOOM![/size]*

Nova spun, his eyes wide as glass and steel exploded onto the street. Quickly, a section of the building started to fold in on itself. _God have mercy!_ With a burst of speed, Nova streaked towards the wreckage searching for survivors.

Captain Gallow and the copilot bailed out of Raven-1 and pulled their chute cords. Slowly, Raven-1 started to careen dangerously towards another building. Venture tossed the launcher, which had popped off into his hands, into the cabin and grabbed a hold of the actual chassis. With Herculean effort he steadied the chopper and slowly brought it towards the ground.

Zariel appeared from the woman’s shadow and quickly escorted her out from under the descending Raven-1 and around the corner of the building, “Get down!” he instructed placing her safely behind a heavy trash dumpster.

Two of the ‘X-Os started towards Sheath as she ducked for cover. “Unit-4, take the east alleyway and I’ll...”

[size=+1]*WHUUUUD!*[/size]

Rook had entered the battle. Unit-1 was lying on its face within the impact crater that had been created by Rook’s leap down from the rooftop. “She’s with me, punk!”

Unit-2 closed on Rook’s position and fired some kind of burning laser in his direction catching him in the chest. Pain seared through him quickly, “Arrrrrrgh!” Then his mind shut the trauma down.

To Rook’s surprise, Unit-1 stood up within the crater, looming in the clouds of dust and smoke. _I don’t believe it!_ With a massive, overhand swing Rook was driven hard to one knee spraying pieces of shattered asphalt in a all directions.

A  streak of force  whipped out from Sheath over the crouching Rook and slammed into Unit-1 failing to do the slightest bit of damage. “I think we’re in trouble!” she called.

Units 3 and 4 fired shots of laserfire at Venture, both finding their mark. Venture tightened his grip to avoid losing the helicopter. _It’s better than the missiles at least._

Nova spied five people trapped in a conference room through a heavy glass window. “Get back!” he ordered as the corona of light around him grew in intensity.

“Why did you attack us you freak?!” one of the men retorted as he jumped under a large table for cover.

_Ouch._ Nova proceeded to melt the window away with a concentrated laser from his hands. “I’m getting you all out of here!”

Venture started to hammer at Unit-3 landing a series of blows. _I don’t think I’m really hurting this guy...going to need an alternative strategy._

Rook knew that he had been hurt pretty bad but his focused willpower numbed the pain, burying it deep for the time being. _Get back up, David! Don’t just sit here and die!_ He unloaded with a powerful uppercut as he stood...

*[size=+1]POW![/size]*

...that sent Unit-1 flying down the street to bounce off of a parked car’s windshield in a spray of glass before finally skidding to a halt a block away in an intersection. Immediately another car slammed into it from the side. _That’s the stuff, Rook!_

Again, Unit-1 stood up to Rook’s dismay. _No way!_

Captain Gallow and his copilot had stepped out of their chutes and pulled up SMGs. Spotting Sheath, Gallow pointed, “Over there!” As the two men turned to fire, Zariel pounced upon their position with a beautiful English longsword in hand.

Zariel danced among the two diverting their attention from Sheath. “Why are you doing this?” he called between quick strokes.

Nova swept up the five victims in a wave of light and deposited them in a parking lot across the street. “I’m sorry, but it wasn’t me,” he said as he flew back towards the fight.

“Thank you!” a woman shouted to his back as she came to her senses.

One of the Juggernauts had pinned Sheath near a wall and was attempting to burn away her shield with no amount of success. “Unit-4 to DN Comm, lasers ineffective versus the Sheath subject. Please advise.”

Unit-1 charged down on Rook and slammed away at him again.

*WHAM!*

Not wishing to have the ‘X-O continue to pound on him, Rook wrapped up a leg and yanked it down onto it’s back.

*CRUNCH!*

The Juggernaut struggled for escape to no avail. “This is Unit-1. I require immediate assistance! I repeat, need assistance!” Rook spun once, quickly and hurled the ‘X-O up and west who went on to crash through the corner of a nearby building only to bounce off another one before finally falling to the ground. It slowly started to rise.

“*NO WAY!*” Rook cried.

Back down the street, Venture had grappled Unit-3 from behind and was lifting him up in the air as the ‘X-O flailed wildly. _Have to end this before somebody innocent gets hurt...or worse._

Nova blasted Unit-4 from behind giving Sheath a brief respite from its assault on her. _These things are damn tough, no doubts there._



*Coronado Bay, San Diego*

Binary stood upon the balcony looking at the explosions in the distance. _I can feel it everywhere! It calls to me!_ With a shower of lightning, Binary merged with the metropolitan energy grid and streamed towards downtown.



*Delta Nexus*

Reports of the battle had been relayed from the perspectives of Ravens 2 and 3 as well as onboard imaging from the four Juggernauts.

“Get them out of there!” Colonel Burke yelled. “I don’t care what is happening I want them out of there at once!”

Burke fumed. _Live ordinance! In downtown, San Diego! When I get my hands on Captain Gallow..._

“Sir, Vambrace is on the line for you,” his assistant said interrupting his line of though.

“Vambrace?” Burke asked incredulously.

“From KnightWatch, sir.”

“I know who he is. I will take it in my office.” _This is spiraling out of control._ Burke slammed the door behind him and took the call.



*Back in San Diego*

Zariel flipped over the copilot’s head and caught him from behind and thrust...cleanly sliding his blade through the man’s ribs! Quickly he disengaged his target. _Damnit, didn’t want to run him through like that!_

Captain Gallow dropped his SMG and began emergency first aid to the fallen copilot pausing briefly to flip on his personal radio. “DN Comm, requesting immediate medical evacuation, Airman Dawson is down. Repeat, Airman Dawson requires medical ‘evac!”

Lightning exploded from a streetlight striking downward depositing Binary on the ground. _I don’t know who these metahumans are. But I sure recognize the goons that kicked in my door!_ 

Nearby, Unit-4 was pressing its attack on Nova and Sheath with a series of quick shots.

*[size=+1]ZAARK![/size]* 

Nova took another blast of laserfire in the stomach. _Starting to feel lightheaded, those blasts are taking their toll on me!_

Then Unit-4’s attack came to a halt. The lights that had been shining through the visor dimmed as its arms swung down to its side. The ‘X-O wobbled there momentarily then ‘turtled’ over on to it’s back.

*THUNK!*

Standing behind him, Binary smiled. “It’s all over! And it responds to my command!” Wide eyed, he looked at the electricity arcing between his fingers. Then he turned and ran down the street towards Rook’s melee.

Rook had put Unit-2 in a partial arm-lock. “That suit of yours looks heavy. Can it float?” Rook lifted the Juggernaut over his head and hurled him towards the bay. Unfortunately, he missed his intended trajectory.

*[size=+4]BAAAM! [/size]**[size=+3]BAAAM! [/size]**[size=+2]BAAAM! [/size]**BAAAM!  **[size=-2]BAAAM!  [/size]**[size=-3]BAAAM!  [/size]**[size=-4]SPLUNK![/size]*

Rook had created a path of destruction through no less than six blocks of buildings, business parks, and restaurants before the ‘X-O finally splashed into the bay. Rook cringed, his shoulders shaking with each impact, as he watched the flight. _Doh! They’re going to be pissed about that one!_

Venture flew over the bay with Unit-3 and likewise deposited him into the drink as he looped back to the main group. “Good luck with that!” he called as the ‘X-O fell.

Concern showing on his face, Zariel slowly approached. “Will he live?” he asked of Captain Gallow.

“No thanks to you!” came the reply as the Captain continued to administer medical aid.

Rook was exchanging blows with Unit-1 when Binary arrived and summarily powered the Juggernaut down. Rook smiled and with a finger-push toppled his opponent.

Off in the distance the sound of sirens could be heard.

“Glad you could make it,” Rook smiled.

“Who are you?” Binary asked.

Nova landed near them, “This isn’t the place for that. We need to get clear.”

Zariel came running over, “Agreed, I can take care of that. Everybody gather close.”

“Where is Sheath?” Venture asked.

Nova turned back to where they were just fighting. _Gone._ “She has disappeared again.”

“Nova and I can look for her, you guys clear out.” Venture suggested.

With that, Zariel raised his arms allowing the tails of his coat to extend out to enfolded Rook and Binary into the cold embrace of the hungry darkness.


----------



## iwatt (Sep 25, 2003)

Nice, I'm liking this story hour a lot. And you've kept up a good frequency of posting as well. Thanx.


----------



## Hjorimir (Sep 26, 2003)

Thank you for the kind words, iwatt. I'm nearing the completion of our first session (Issue 1) and it looks like we will be playing once a month (next session scheduled for Oct/3). My intention (if anybody cares to read it and there is general interest or questions) is to post some general information about the campaign setting and some side adventures between the big monthly Saturday games as time permits.

As I've said before, writing like this is new to me but I'm enjoying it. I also am finding it will force me to be thorough with the campaign as a whole (which is a good thing) as well as providing a solid campaign log for the players (and readers).

I just hope more people will take a chance to read a Story Hour based on comic books in what can only be considered a D&D-themed community (or d20 at the very least).


----------



## ForceUser (Sep 26, 2003)

> *Zariel flipped over the copilot’s head and caught him from behind and thrust...cleanly sliding his blade through the man’s ribs! Quickly he disengaged his target. Damnit, didn’t want to run him through like that!*



I was shocked when I ran that guy through. The way the Marvel rules work, people in body armor aren't affected by subdual damage, so the only way Zariel could smack this guy around was with the business end of his longsword. I really wish there had been another way to deal with him - skewering some mook on Zariel's sword was not what I had in mind. I kind of assumed that Marvel's abstract damage system would allow Zariel to take him down without slaughtering him, but I guess that's not the case. I'll just do something else next time; the sword is not really meant to be used on human opponents anyway.



> *Rook had put Unit-2 in a partial arm-lock. “That suit of yours looks heavy. Can it float?” Rook lifted the Juggernaut over his head and hurled him towards the bay. Unfortunately, he missed his intended trajectory.
> 
> BAAAM! BAAAM! BAAAM! BAAAM! BAAAM! BAAAM! SPLUNK!
> 
> Rook had created a path of destruction through no less than six blocks of buildings, business parks, and restaurants before the ‘X-O finally splashed into the bay. Rook cringed, his shoulders shaking with each impact, as he watched the flight. Doh! They’re going to be pissed about that one!*



The Marvel system's penalty for damaging massive amounts of public property is surprisingly light, encouraging PCs to throw bad guys around wantonly. Rook and Zariel are going to have to have a little talk.


----------



## Hjorimir (Sep 26, 2003)

ForceUser said:
			
		

> The way the Marvel rules work, people in body armor aren't affected by subdual damage, so the only way Zariel could smack this guy around was with the business end of his longsword.




It sounds like I failed to explain this properly, ForceUser. If you use the flat of your blade, you lose your ability to rend through body armor. People with body armor (natural or artificial) are still affected from your standard Slugfest damage. But they do get to subtract the intensity of their defense from the damage inflicted (whereas your sword ignores body armor up to its own material strength).

So when you attacked the copilot I just wanted you to understand how much less damage you would inflict (if any at all).


----------



## ForceUser (Sep 26, 2003)

Hjorimir said:
			
		

> So when you attacked the copilot I just wanted you to understand how much less damage you would inflict (if any at all).



I got the impression that if I used the flat of the blade I wasn't going to be doing any damage at all due to his body armor. I just wanted to knock the guy out, really. No worries, plenty more mooks where he came from.


----------



## Hjorimir (Sep 26, 2003)

ForceUser said:
			
		

> I got the impression that if I used the flat of the blade I wasn't going to be doing any damage at all due to his body armor. I just wanted to knock the guy out, really. No worries, plenty more mooks where he came from.




Because their Excellent/20 Body Armor > your Good/8 Strength (remember that when using blunt items you inflict the lesser of either your Strength in damage or that of the material strength of the weapon).


----------



## ForceUser (Sep 26, 2003)

Hjorimir said:
			
		

> Because their Excellent/20 Body Armor > your Good/8 Strength (remember that when using blunt items you inflict the lesser of either your Strength in damage or that of the material strength of the weapon).



So I was right.


----------



## iwatt (Sep 26, 2003)

> My intention (if anybody cares to read it and there is general interest or questions) is to post some general information about the campaign setting and some side adventures between the big monthly Saturday games as time permits.




That be nice as well. From the other SH around, I've noticed that this helps to make the story better all around. As a character, it's nice to know other things are going on.




> I just hope more people will take a chance to read a Story Hour based on comic books in what can only be considered a D&D-themed community (or d20 at the very least).




Personally, I've always enjoyed the Comic book worlds, I just have never had the patience  (or the cash ) to buy all the issues.


----------



## Hjorimir (Sep 26, 2003)

iwatt said:
			
		

> Personally, I've always enjoyed the Comic book worlds, I just have never had the patience  (or the cash ) to buy all the issues.




Nowadays most publishers (such as Marvel and DC) compile various titles in graphic novels that comprise something along the lines of 6-10 issues into a single book. I'm pretty sure you get a price break on those. Of course, the drawback is if you buy something you don't like you ended up buying a lot of issues on the title instead of dropping it after two or three reads.


----------



## Hjorimir (Oct 1, 2003)

*[size=+1]Paradigm Shift: Vol. 1, Issue 1, Part 6[/size]*

*San Diego*

High overhead, both Nova and Venture were searching for Sheath who had once again disappeared.

“We can cover more ground if we split up. How about you take the coastline and I will focus inland?” Venture offered.

“Very well, though I must admit I’m a bit concerned about Genesis finding me again. I am rather obvious in the dark of night as I’m sure you’ve noticed,” Nova replied.

“I understand, just do the best you can,” Venture said and turned east to continue his search.



*Balboa Park, San Diego*

Breathing hard from the long run, Sheath came to a stop near a large fountain between some museums. _Why me? Why all of this? I just want to all go away and be like it used to._ She dipped her hands into the water and washed the sweat from her face sat down and started to think.

“Kassie?”

With a start she turned to see Venture walking towards her. “Venture! You’re alive!”

“Of course I am,” he replied with a smile. _Thankfully the unstable molecules of my suit are hiding most of my injuries...now if I can only keep a smile on my face._ Venture walked forward and had a seat next to her at the fountain’s edge. “You want to talk about it?”

“It is all so crazy,” came her response as she once again started to cry. “This isn’t supposed to be happening to me. I mean....I’m normal.”

Venture thought for a moment before responding. “You’re right. It wasn’t supposed to happen. But it did happen, Kassie. The only thing you can do now is try to move forward. I’m willing to help you, if you’ll let me.”

“Help me to do what? Be a super-hero?”

“No, that is something that may or may not happen in time. That is a personal choice one makes. What I’m talking about is helping you to understand those changes in your body. I’m a doctor and a geneticist and I helped pave the way for Genesis. I was ignorant of their intentions. But that isn’t an excuse and I plan to pay for my mistakes,” Venture explained. 

Emergency vehicle sirens could be heard off in the distance. “Kassie, I think we should head back to the condo for now. They are still out here looking for you...for us...and we need to regroup. What do you say?”

Sheath gave a feeble smile. _He’s nice and I need the help._ “Okay, let’s go.”



*Coronado Bay, San Diego*

Binary, Rook, and Zariel emerged from the shadows within the living room. Binary seemed to notice for the first time he was wearing little more than underwear.

“Please tell me you’ve got something around here I can wear,” Binary complained.

Zariel noticed a pile of shopping bags in the corner of the room. “Of course, Eric. I think you will find something suitable in those bags.”

Rook stood heaving, his muscles tight while his fists reflexively clenched and loosened in a rhythmic pattern. 

Zariel took a look at Rook. _Hope he doesn’t get much bigger than that. His head is almost scraping my ceiling as it is._ “I think it is probably safe to relax now, Rook.”

“I guess we’re about to find out.” Rook glanced at the floor and moved into the kitchen to stand on the tile. There he braced himself and released his Focus. His body relaxed and reverted to his normal stature...and he started to bleed. “Arrrrrrgh!”

Zariel rushed over as Rook slid to the floor. “Are you going to be alright?”

“I hope so,” Rook replied weakly.

Zariel grabbed a first aid kit from under the sink and started to bandage Rook. _Okay, I need to start thinking about a new home for these guys._ Looking up he saw a streak of light land on his balcony then fade to leave Nova standing there. _Oh hell no! This isn’t going to work at all._

“How is my face?”

“Huh?” Zariel turned back to Rook.

“How does my face look? Is everything in place?” Rook asked.

“Oh, I’m sure you’ll have some bruising but nothing serious. You’ll be fine, Dave” Zariel finished his work quickly.

“Jason, we need to talk. I don’t think it is a good idea to land on my balcony. People will see.”

“What would you have me do? Land outside then ring the doorbell?” Nova responded.

“No, it is just...I think we need to consider moving locations. Something more...remote.”

“I can see that, did you have anything in mind?” Nova asked.

“Alpine might be a good place to consider. Lots of land out there and not too many witnesses either,” Zariel considered.

“I’m sure I can help cover that,” Nova offered. “We will want to rent, not buy. That will keep our names out of government computer systems as the contract would only involve the owner and us.”

Rook sat down on the couch and flipped on the television. “I bet this is all over the news now.” The television showed Governor Schwarzenegger speaking at a press conference. 

<<_Aht dis time we du not know if da inceedint in San Diaego is related to da deescovery by NSA agents in da desert. I vant to assure everybahdy dat Caleefornia is working with da Federal Government to investigate da situation._>>

<<_Governor Schwarzenegger, reports are filtering in that people were undergoing dangerous medical experimentation at the Mojave facility. What can you tell us about their status and what exactly was happening to them?_>>

<<_Daht’s a gud qwestion, Lauri. Those peebol, along wit materials found at da desert fahcility, have been relocated to Edwards Air Force Base in Rosamund, Caleefornia where dey are receiving specialized medicol care while under qwarunteen. Now, if you will pleeze excuse me, I have work to du._>>

Nova shook his head. “Don’t blame me, I didn’t vote for him.”

“What’s wrong with Ahnold?” Rook asked incredulously.

“Never mind, let’s not get into it,” Zariel interrupted.

Venture landed on the balcony with Sheath cradled in his arms, a smile on his face. “I found her.”

“Are you okay, Kassie?” Rook asked.

“I will be okay. Thank you...all of you.”

“It’s everywhere!” exclaimed Binary from the far side of the room as people turned. “It is there!” he pointed. “...and there!” pointing elsewhere. “It is all around us! I can feel it! Even miles and miles from here!”

“Calm down, Eric.” Zariel said. “Let’s take a step back, shall we?” Zariel took time to explain what had happened over the last twenty-four hours leading up to the battle in downtown and what they knew of Operation: Genesis.

Eric shared what he remembered on how he has been taken from his San Diego home in the middle of the night by some kind of swat team with momentary flashes of being in some kind of jelly filled container. “...and then I woke up when the explosion hit. I didn’t know who you guys were...and I pretty much still don’t...but I knew who those goons were!”

“How did you mange to get downtown so quickly?” Nova asked.

“Well, I kind of ‘merged’ with the energy and just kind of ‘swam’ my way there.” Binary paused to mime a breaststroke action as if to emphasize his point. “You have no idea how much there is. It’s like standing in a lightning storm.”

“Welcome to the team, Binary!” Rook shook his hand vigorously with a large smile.

_Team? What team? Oh God._ Zariel made a choking noise.


----------



## ForceUser (Oct 1, 2003)

Zariel lives in a respectable community! He can't have metahumans zooming in through his windows willy-nilly! What would the neighbors think?


----------

